# Where do I get dandelion?



## BowDownBowser (May 10, 2014)

I want to start feeding dandelion but I don't want to grow them outside out of fear that it'll spread throughout the yard and also it doesn't grow much around me. Is there a good supplier to buy dandelions or dried dandelion that I could use to feed my tortoise.


----------



## T33's Torts (May 10, 2014)

Try your local Farmer's Market. Mine usually has fresh organic dandelion greens!


----------



## dmmj (May 10, 2014)

Almost all sores sell dandelion greens, they also sell mustard greens ( another good choice)


----------



## wellington (May 10, 2014)

I have only found them a polish markets and a specialty grocery stores. Try whole foods too.


----------



## dmmj (May 10, 2014)

My local stater brothers store does sell them, not a specialty store but a So. Cal. chain, you could grow them in pots indoors and then not have to worry about them spreading.


----------



## happyjoyjoy (May 10, 2014)

i grow mine in pots. seeds from carolina pet supply!


----------



## Ashes (May 10, 2014)

My backyard - there's tons and my little'un won't touch em - you can have them.  I bought seeds from Carolina Pet Supply (before I saw them growing in my yard) because I was gonna plant em in the enclosure until I learned he doesn't like them.


----------



## BowDownBowser (May 10, 2014)

Ashes said:


> My backyard - there's tons and my little'un won't touch em - you can have them.  I bought seeds from Carolina Pet Supply (before I saw them growing in my yard) because I was gonna plant em in the enclosure until I learned he doesn't like them.



Haha I wish they just grew around me. Weird to say since most people hate them in their yard.


----------



## Ashes (May 10, 2014)

BowDownBowser said:


> Haha I wish they just grew around me. Weird to say since most people hate them in their yard.


Lol that's what I said! I was soooooooo excited..... and then Little Dude wouldn't even touch them. Maybe he will later (I'm hoping). Lol.


----------



## BowDownBowser (May 10, 2014)

Yeah hopefully mine likes them. I've been trying to mix up his diet so its not always the same but its pretty hard to find some of this stuff locally.


----------



## erdavis (May 10, 2014)

One time I went to lowes and asked if they had any dandelion seeds and they looked at me crazy and said "nooo, but we have dandelion killer..." lol!

But our fresh market has it. And our super Walmart even does too 
One of my publix will order it if I ask them too


----------



## BowDownBowser (May 10, 2014)

erdavis said:


> One time I went to lowes and asked if they had any dandelion seeds and they looked at me crazy and said "nooo, but we have dandelion killer..." lol!
> 
> But our fresh market has it. And our super Walmart even does too
> One of my publix will order it if I ask them too




Awesome thanks! I have a fresh market a few miles away so I'll check that out. Hopefully they have it. I went there for cactus a few weeks ago and they said they run out quickly.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 10, 2014)

There's so many growing here in Oregon that they should be the state flower. Yesterday I roamed my neighborhood and picked 2 large bags full, and I didn't go more than 3 blocks from my house. My tortoises love them...
I also buy turnip greens from my local Safeway...they are good for the torts too...


----------



## WillTort2 (May 10, 2014)

If you have a Harris-Teeter Grocery in your area, I would check there. In VA, they stock the dandelion greens.


----------



## erdavis (May 12, 2014)

BowDownBowser said:


> Awesome thanks! I have a fresh market a few miles away so I'll check that out. Hopefully they have it. I went there for cactus a few weeks ago and they said they run out quickly.


Hopefully they have some for you! If they do, I suggest reaching back and getting the furthest one in the back as they usually put the ones that expire the soonest in the front and I've found some pretty stinky rotten ones in the front that my tort wouldn't even touch. Lol.


----------



## Saleama (May 12, 2014)

Most Asian markets carry it. Be careful though. Dandelion gets very bitter as it grows. I have found that my torts will not touch the big leaves. Buy the smallest ones you can find. In Dallas, Super H-Mart is the best source.


----------



## BowDownBowser (May 12, 2014)

I found some at a store near me called fresh market yesterday thanks to erdavis telling me they sell it and he seemed to love it when I gave it to him yesterday so hopefully he continues to. I'm always looking for ways to vary his diet but some stuff is hard to find around here


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 13, 2014)

If you are picking the flowers before they go to seed, they won't be spreading fast.


----------



## KevinGG (May 13, 2014)

I get my seeds from 
horizon herbs.com all organic and great quality. They also have many well started plants that are tort friendly


----------



## StuMac (May 13, 2014)

Ashes said:


> Lol that's what I said! I was soooooooo excited..... and then Little Dude wouldn't even touch them. Maybe he will later (I'm hoping). Lol.



Slash is the same. That pic I posted yesterday has about 2 acres of them growing freely, as well as round my garden. But when I pick them and give them a wash he will nibble at a bit then leave them. Weird.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 13, 2014)

Don't wash them


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2014)

Dandelion is in the chicory family. You can find chicory in the produce market (usually), but if you can't, you can ask the produce manager to order it for you.


----------

